# Nauticat 36, is she Blue?



## Izos (Apr 26, 2008)

Hello All
I find the nauticat 36 very attractive.
would you consider this boat as an ocean going?
I'v no doubts regarding Sitala high standards of construction
but i'v never actually sailed one of them, only impressed by photos and layouts, found on the net.

thanks for your comments


----------



## merlin2375 (Jul 12, 2007)

I think TrueBlue is going to be your guy, I'm sure he'll be in shortly


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

You might want to join the Yahoo Nauticat Group, which is frequented by mostly Nauticat owners, but admirers and wanna-be owners are also welcome. The site has the typically unfriendly Yahoo forum format, but once you learn how to navigate through the hundred's of archived pages there's much to learn from experienced Nauticat sailors.

Personally, I've never sailed a N36, but since the lines are similar to my 33, which I recently sold, I have also admired them. Certainly more space in the aft cabin, but the pilothouse and forward cabins are similarly sized to the 33. The standard Lehman Turbo 90 hp diesel is also identical.

If you haven't already done so, another organization is The North American Nauticat Association, where you'll find a listing of all known hull numbers, history and maintenance information. The Nauticat Finland site will give you info on the currently produced models - which, aside from the Traditional Motorsailers, are designed as higher performance, bluewater cruising sailboats.

The first Traditional N36 was produced in 1983 as a motorsailer, so the "pure" sailing performance will be disappointing, compared to many other sailboats of equal LOA. Comfort, durability and high quality are what you receive in return for it's lackluster sailing abilities.

I had my tall-rig N33 sailing close to hull speed and in fact, reached that during her sea trial last month. The new owner was certainly pleased enough. Not sure if the N36 was/is available with the tall rig, modified fin keel, skeg-hung rudder, but I would advise you to choose that option over the shoal draft models - if sailing performance has greater importance over navigating skinny water.

There's a wealth of information on these boats and owners are very proud of them. Christy Leigh, another SailNet member with the newer model N-331, has done some research on making his "Traditional" model more- bluewater capable. It has to do with the vast amount of pilothouse glass and port/starboard sliding doors.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Are you nuts????

Don't you read sailnet????

A Nauticat???????????

Please....let me help you...

You need at least...at least...at least...and I mean bare minimum...a boat that is pre-1984, with a hull thickness ( a good thing I read here, of at least 15 Inches, accept no less...it will save your bacon in a storm and in collisions against telephone poles, whales and sunken tankers....everyone here knows that a boat that doen't have a full keel is no good....so you need something with a long keel, the longer the better.....you also need water proof windows and ports, and should make blanks for each opening in 2 feet thick plywood, make sure you epoxy it,,because you will need it to make a rudder whgen you lose your rudder and boats can't be sailed with no rudder....

For sailing abilities, you will need vast qwuantities of wood trimings outside, with complicated engravings and varnishable..everyone knows wood need varnish to make the boat sail good...Ahhh no play with rudders, a skeg hun is minimla, and make it iron...don't want the thing to develop blisters and quit....NO FOLDING PROPS..they are not suited for Blue water boats, as they reduce drag...you will need drag, when the storm hits and you can cocoon your self inside and come out when the sun shines...it's what they recommend...hence the bullet proof boat....ahh you need wood work inside, dark sober, heavy woodwork, to reduce free space, so in case of a knockroach you don't get tossed around..and bang your head..the less space you have inside the better....so the smaller inside the better....I repeat..

Now...everyone knows you need two masts, minimum, no use whatsoever, but makes the boat blue water, and you can control sailing (wich you will not do anyway), so a 350HP diesel is in line, I recommed one with at least 3 shafts....

Then, you need at least 5 GPS, 3 radar and a lot of dials and gauges...blue water boats have them....

A few BBQ in the stern and you're all set...you also need a heavy 45ton davit in the stern with a dinghy, preferaby one of those from the Titanic, and MORE IMPORTANT..A CANOE STERN...no Blue Water is really blue water without the CANOE STERN...everyone knows that...geeee

By the way...I have the boat here for you..

Don't worry about the small sails, because you have no space...you will not be sailing anyway...

You're welcome....


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

Giu,
Shouldn't you be doing your school homework? Or at least, go play with your toys.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

TrueBlue said:


> Giu,
> Or at least, go play with your toys.


Did that all day long.....  

And you?? Work??? really?? ohh I'm sorry......


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

Você suga, bastardo sujo!!


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

TB...we need to talk....

we don't really say "Você suga", because that has no meaning in Portuguese...

I know you want to say "you suck", and when you translate to Portuguese, it means "YOU VACCUM CLEAN"...

What you can say if you want to say I suck is "Não prestas" ...

So you should say:

Giu, tu não prestas, seu bastardo sujo....OK????

Now go play with your scrotum.....


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

Hey, you can't blame me, the ignorant American. The extent of my Portuguese grammar is gleaned from babelfish.com.

Besides - the OP said he finds Nauticat 36s attractive, not your idea of the typical SailNet boat . . . OK???

(g)


----------



## Izos (Apr 26, 2008)

*Thank you True Blue*

For your detailed answer.
Sailing performance, at least the way I see it, is less important as safety issues. Indeed the slide doors on the pilot house sides do seems to raise questions. If there is a solution to that problem it would be intersting to hear.
Owning a nauticat is adream of mine. I do quite a bit of reading and still struggling to figure out wich type of nauticat would serve my plans best. 
Thanks again
Izos


----------



## christyleigh (Dec 17, 2001)

Izos, 
My simple answer to your basic question would be no. I basically agree with the CE rating of 'B' of the "Traditional Motorsailors" line of Nauticats because of the big sliding doors mid-ships that would be in the water during a 90 degree knockdown. I'm not saying the CE rating is anywhere near perfect as I would not take some of the 'A' - CE rated boats out of NGBay. As TB mentioned I'm looking into making my 331 a bit more watertight in the sliding door area - but not to cross an ocean - just to better handle a knockdown.
If you want a """Bluewater""" Nauticat then you want to look into the "Pilothouse Sailing Yachts" line. They are better designed for open water and are also better sailers. If I was going to be crossing oceans in one of them I would still have some Storm Shutters made up for those big pilothouse windows but many are out there now without them. For that matter there are lots of the sliding door type doing that also.... but you can find some NC 40's Sparkman Stevens designed boats for sale right now that were designed for bluer water. 
My boat still has stickers on the windows from the first owners trips to the Bahamas/Exumas ..... big deal.... MacGreggors have been there too.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Nauticat Motorsailer*

As an 8 year owner of a Nauticat 33 I can only echo what "TRUE BLUE" said. We have been doing a refit for this last year. My wife and I have gotten up close and personal with our boat. Some observations:
Very well built. We removed the teak and replaced it with non skid. The under side of the decks are amazing! Reinforced to a degree I have never seen in another boat. Most Nauticats do not have coring anywhere (the first 36's did). Easy to get at systems and lots of forethought. We installed a Lewmar H2 and the wiring addition was easy. The channels were already in the frames.
Very few boats hold there resale like a Nauticat . . especially in this environment.
The Lehman Super 90 is a great engine. Easy to work on and reliable.
We have sailed at hull speed many times and while they don't point, they are comfortable and luxurious on the water and great liveaboards. 
Get a good survey and enjoy!
Yachty


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

Giulietta said:


> So you should say:
> 
> Giu, tu não prestas, seu bastardo sujo....OK????
> 
> Now go play with your scrotum.....


Yes, but does he know you well enough to use the informal "tu"?

The one I hear around here all the time is "vai-te foder!", sometimes followed by "corno".

Which I find slightly confusing, but maybe the boys in my park are a little lonely.

I think these Japanese have some more lessons to learn:


----------



## Izos (Apr 26, 2008)

*Thanks guys*

Its sure feel better to discuss things with you, than just letting questions echo in my skull. 
I should do it more often. 
Anyway, I wonder how hard or expensive would it be, reffiting pilothoues
doors and windowes, to make them waterproof and safe.
would you consider it as mission impossible?
Izos


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Pilothouse windows and doors . . .*

There is a one door model available. It still would leave the starboard (single) door vulnerable. 
I have reinforced my doors but a huge rogue wave would certainly do damage. Stormboards on the windows would be easier.
I have a friend, and the owner of the sistership to ours who sailed her to Europe and back. He had no trepidation about seaworthiness.
I would have no hesitation to do a passage with our 33 but if I had lots of money it would be in a Nauticat 43 with an all oceans rating.
Pick your battles.
Yachty


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Like a lot of things, on can look at an article like this and decide Xbrand boat would not be worth having, ala this NC35 that went down off the coast of CA with the two occupants getting airlifted off....

While I am not saying NC is a bad boat, for what they are, are probably a good boat. But that article does show how the big windows will sink a boat of that design, be it an NC or equal style boat.

I would listen to the others that own this style boat, along with the info in the article, the writer is a person I know! Which two days after this happened, my wife and I were having a beer at a local pub with another couple that know Kevin, were talking about how much fun is he having on the trip..........little did we know what had transpired the previous 48-72 hrs.

Good luck on boat purchase.

marty

marty


----------



## Izos (Apr 26, 2008)

*marty*

Sure makes you think, isnt it?
I wonder what exactly went on there?
pilothouse structure wasn't the only thing broken, the mast went down
too, my guess is that the falling mast caused the damage to the pilothouse, not the waves.
thanks for the link
Izos


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

I recall that story and it certainly does make one think of how unforgiving the sea can be, if one is unprepared for it.

I will say one thing though, during my experience with ownership and my extensive knowledge of these boats, if I was to choose a sailing vessel to prepare for an ocean passage - between a Nauticat, or the millions of vanilla brand production boats built during the past 30 years, the well established build quality and hull design of Nauticats stands well above them all.

This incident is the only sinking resulting from a NC knockdown I have ever heard of. In comparison, the list is endless of recorded tragedies involving less capable vessels.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Please note, by showing that link/story, I am NOT trying to say anything bad about NC. They are an excellent boat from what I can tell, been told etc. The purpose was to show that some of you with this boat, describing certain issues that could be a problem, and here is one in that situation with problems. 

Yes there could have been more issues, such as rigging that was borderline and not known when they took off! As I say, I do know the writer, the couple I was with, he sold them their C&C 115, he also has many miles as a delivery skipper, capts license......list goes on as to his credentials. 

So for those looking at NC's, Please do not throw this boat out from this single story. Use the issues as a learning point and move on from there. I will admit, I personally in this stage of my life, would not buy an NC. But maybe later, as I am older, do not want to race as much as I do currently, but spend more time cruising/daysailing, an NC could very well go to the top of the list for sailing here in Puget sound. They are reasonably popular boats for many reasons.

Marty


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

Interesting story, but I'm even more convinced that it's a good decision to forego the davits and to make up storm shutters.

I wonder what, if anything, this guy would have done differently? I'm glad they were saved so quickly, however. Good post.


----------

